
Uber executive fired amid reports he obtained rape victim's medical records - diffset
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/07/uber-executive-fired-eric-alexander-rape-case-india
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14507917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14507917)

